# Hopper 3 Output to component and HDMI simultaneously?



## ScubaAddict (Aug 24, 2007)

Can Hopper3 output to component and HDMI simultaneously? All of my previous receivers have, but before upgrading to H3, I need to know.

Also, do any of the joeys output to component? I don't think they do... so is there some sort of HDMI to Component that works well? If not, can you have 2 hopper 3's?

Thanks!


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

Looks at these:

https://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=hdmi+convert+to+component&tag=googhydr-20&index=aps&hvadid=54538938636&hvpos=1t1&hvexid=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=4216528923469144534&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_1w2f13gqz5_b

Though, I think you will need RCA analog capability, as well.

This is the back of a Joey:

https://www.mydish.com/support/panels-joey

Here is a Hopper 3:

https://www.mydish.com/support/diagrams-hopper-3

Here is a 4k Joey:

https://www.mydish.com/support/panels-4k-Joey


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

You can't have two Hopper 3 receivers on the same account. Maybe someday you might, but I do not believe that has recently changed.


----------



## bmetelsky (Mar 1, 2009)

ScubaAddict said:


> Also, do any of the joeys output to component?


I believe that you can ask the installer for an HDMI to Component converter for the Joey's.


----------



## ScubaAddict (Aug 24, 2007)

Does dish provide some sort of option for TV's that only have Component input that have to be hooked up to joeys (like the cable @nmetro linked above?)?

My situation: currently have 2 Hopper1's and 2 joeys. HopperA is connected to 2 TV's - 1 via HDMI, 1 Component. In another place in the house, I have HopperB that is pushing an HDMI TV, and the Component is multiplexed (split) to 4 other TV's - The 2 Joeys run another 2 tv's via HDMI.

So I need 2 different Component outputting receivers, one of which needs to be multiplexed. If I can't get 2 Hopper3's, I need to get a Joey to output to Component - I see @nmetro the cable you supplied a link to, but does dish provide anything to people (similar?) who have component driven TV's?


----------



## ScubaAddict (Aug 24, 2007)

@bmetelsky - you replied at the same time I did. Thank you! If anyone can confirm that, it would be appreciated!


----------



## ScubaAddict (Aug 24, 2007)

Ok. I just talked with DISH customer service, and they said the Hopper3 does not push video out of the component and HDMI at the same time. I am surprised that they stopped that after every previous receiver pushed to both HDMI and Component at the same time. :down:


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Interesting. I wonder how the Hopper3 knows what's plugged into the back? I would really hope someone here could verify this. My experience with DISH CSRs is they don't really know the equipment, they just read info off a computer. If their data doesn't specifically state both outputs are active, they won't tell you they are. They will err on the side of caution.

Can someone try this?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I don't know whether Dish does it or not... but since HDMI requires a handshake to work, they could easily disable the component output whenever the HDMI handshake completes. They don't have to "know" if anything is connected via component or not, just knowing that something is connected via HDMI would be enough to make the cutoff.


----------



## SevenSixTwo (Feb 8, 2016)

It does video from both. I have a DVD recorder and anything I watch I can burn to a disk. The recorder is red/white/yellow and the tv is HDMI. Both output at the same time. That's the Hopper 3.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

All outputs are active on the H3 unless you're watch something in 4k then only the HDMI output is active. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I don't know whether Dish does it or not... but since HDMI requires a handshake to work, they could easily disable the component output whenever the HDMI handshake completes.


Fortunately DISH has been nice about this and has left the lesser outputs active when HDMI is active. If the HDMI handshake fails the other outputs are affected. (And as kevin noted, 4K is HDMI only.)


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah, without having the receiver I couldn't say for sure. People forget there was that plan when Blu-ray first came out where they were going to only send SD even via component, and require HDMI for the HDCP protection. I don't know if that has ever been enforced either... at least not across the board anyway. 4K is probably the first to draw a line in the sand and not output to component. I wonder what it would look like IF they allowed it.


----------



## fidelity (Apr 17, 2018)

Hello, I am thinking about going from a Hopper 2 to the H3 and need to confirm that the Component Video (red/green/blue) output and HDMI are active simultaneously. From reading this thread it appears that they are, but I wanted to see if anyone can confirm this is still the case. I do not want to turn my H2 in if this capability has been disabled on the H3. Thank you!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

fidelity said:


> Hello, I am thinking about going from a Hopper 2 to the H3 and need to confirm that the Component Video (red/green/blue) output and HDMI are active simultaneously. From reading this thread it appears that they are, but I wanted to see if anyone can confirm this is still the case. I do not want to turn my H2 in if this capability has been disabled on the H3. Thank you!


see post#11


----------



## fidelity (Apr 17, 2018)

P Smith said:


> see post#11


Thanks! I just wanted to confirm since I know they can turn that capability "off" at any point they decide.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

that would your rock


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

fidelity said:


> Thanks! I just wanted to confirm since I know they can turn that capability "off" at any point they decide.


They still can ... even on your H2.

It should be noted that the component outputs MAY be disabled if the device connected to the HDMI output is off or not performing the correct HDCP handshake.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

indeed


----------



## fidelity (Apr 17, 2018)

James Long said:


> They still can ... even on your H2.
> 
> It should be noted that the component outputs MAY be disabled if the device connected to the HDMI output is off or not performing the correct HDCP handshake.


Very true, thanks!


----------



## stlgasman (Jan 1, 2020)

Simultaneous component and HDMI output is not working for me. In addition, I remove the HDMI cable from the hopper and it still didn’t work. I tested the cable and TV with a different complete device and it worked properly. Any ideas?


----------



## stlgasman (Jan 1, 2020)

My component outputs not working. Any suggestions?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Are they not working at all, or when you are using the HDMI output at the same time ?


----------



## ipilcher (Aug 29, 2016)

As a point of reference, I use both the HDMI and component (not composite!) video outputs of my Hopper 3 with no issues. I didn't have to do anything to set this up, so I don't know what to tell you to check.


----------

